
Big Tech’s Toughest Opponent Says She’s Just Getting Started - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/19/technology/tech-regulator-europe.html
======
IXxXI
Article: a woman with no particular talent, imagination or brains will
crackdown on US big tech to weaken the US economy and kill jobs.

